# e compagnia bella



## shamblesuk

...ancora una volta da Salinger.

Questa frase finisce molte frase, mi sa che vuol dire 'e via dicendo'.

Qualcuno può gettarmi un po' di luce?

Lee


----------



## winnie

shamblesuk said:


> ...ancora una volta da Salinger.
> 
> Questa frase finisce (chiude) molte frasi, mi sa che vuol dire 'e via dicendo'.
> 
> Qualcuno può gettarmi un po' di luce?
> 
> Lee


----------



## stella_maris_74

shamblesuk said:


> ...ancora una volta da Salinger.
> 
> Questa frase finisce molte frase, mi sa che vuol dire 'e via dicendo'.
> 
> Qualcuno può gettarmi un po' di luce?
> 
> Lee



Lee, a me pare che tu abbia già tutta la luce che ti serve 

ciao,

dani


----------



## Neverland

Aggiungo solo che è un'espressione colloquiale, come avrai già intuito 
Ciao!!


----------



## shamblesuk

Ma siccome si trova nel libro più famoso da Salinger, non mi stupisce per niente!

Lee


----------



## Salegrosso

Aggiungo anche che e' piuttosto datata. 
Quando sento _e compagnia bella_ penso esclusivamente al giovane Holden, come anche _vattelapesca_. 

Oggi non si usano quasi piu'.
Secondo me sono espressioni troppo colloquiali per resistere al passare del tempo, cioe' troppo vecchie per avere l'immediatezza del parlato di oggi.

Come suonano in inglese?


----------



## shamblesuk

Pensavo che non ci fossero usato più, dato che ho detto 'vattelapesca' ad un'amica e lei non mi ha capito per niente!

Lee


----------



## gabrigabri

Io ho sentito (letto!) per la prima volta "vattelapesca" appunto in quel libro. Da allora mi è capitato di risentirlo, ma personalmente non lo dico!

"compagnia bella" mi sembra già più frequente.


----------



## AnGy_111

shamblesuk said:


> Pensavo che non ci fossero usato _si usassero_ più, dato che ho detto 'vattelapesca' ad un'amica e lei non mi ha capito per niente!
> 
> Lee


----------



## licinio

"Vattelapesca" e "e compagnia bella" non mi sembrano affatto antiquate. Forse non sono espressioni che usiamo tutti i giorni, ma sono comunque nella ricchezza del nostro vocabolario e mi stupisce che ci sia gente che non le capisce!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sono d'accordissimo con licinio!


----------



## Salegrosso

Esistono, ma sono veramente datate. Ormai si usano pochissimo. 
Questo non significa che non facciano parte della ricchezza del nostro vocabolario. Si possono usare ancora, e con molta soddisfazione, ma non si puo' dire che siano molto attuali.

D'altro canto, ci sono le mode anche nella lingua. Per esempio l'espressione _nella misura in cui_ si usa molto meno oggi rispetto a trent'anni fa. E negli ultimi cinque anni ho visto crescere parecchio l'uso di _assolutamente_ come risposta affermativa, alternativa a _sicuramente_, _chiaro_, _di certo_, ecc.


----------



## Necsus

Nello stesso senso di '...e compagnia bella' esiste anche '...e compagnia cantante'. E viene usata, quanto o da chi, fate voi.


----------



## Twomacs

il mio capo usa '...e compagnia bella" almeno ogni cinque minuti! Qualche volta voglio urlare noooooo!


----------



## UomoLumaca

Antiquate? Mah, io le uso! e nemmeno troppo di rado...


----------



## Salegrosso

Va bene, dalle vostre risposte deduco che in alcune zone sono ancora in uso, in altre invece sono poco usate.
Prendo atto.


----------



## valy822

_E compagnia bella_ è molto usata qui a Napoli.


----------



## vikgigio

valy822 said:


> _E compagnia bella_ è molto usata qui a Napoli.



Confermo. "... e compagnia bella" dalle mie parti è un'espressione usatissima.


----------



## Ilaria-hap

Salve a tutti!
Non considererei datata l'espressione

 "...e compagnia bella" 

direi piuttosto che è diversamente distribuita dal punto di vista geografico. 
Io abito in Toscana, e questa espressione è molto frequente, sebbene decisamente colloquiale.

Ciao!


----------



## GavinW

Ilaria-hap said:


> Salve a tutti!
> Non considererei datata l'espressione
> 
> "...e compagnia bella"
> 
> direi piuttosto che è diversamente distribuita dal punto di vista geografico.
> Io abito in Toscana, e questa espressione è molto frequente, sebbene decisamente colloquiale.
> 
> Ciao!


 
Ciao Ilaria di Firenze, e benvenuta al WR!
Pur non essendo italiano, vorrei dire la mia. In questo thread (e forse anche in altri più o meno... attuali) c'è una tendenza a cercare delle ragioni geografiche (su base cioè "regionale") a delle parole e locuzioni mentre, forse, queste distinzioni geografiche non esistono. 

C'è da dire che la lingua italiana si presta molto facilmente a interpretazioni di questo genere, avendo molte differenze regionali. Ma mai e poi mai dovremmo scordarci, credo, del famoso "idiolect" (termine inglese, di cui purtroppo ignoro la traduzione in italiano, che sta per il modo di parlare del singolo, cioè quel composito di frasi e locuzioni "preferite" da un singolo individuo). Ed è proprio questo "linguaggio del singolo", credo, che sta all'origine del fenomeno della diffusione un po' "a macchia di leopardo" (si dice, vero?) di determinate espressioni.

A proposito, io conosco e uso "e compagnia bella". Mio figlio pure. E lui ha 13 anni. Sara "antiquato" lui, per caso? ;-)


----------



## AnGy_111

GavinW said:


> Ma mai e poi mai dovremmo scordarci, credo, del famoso "idiolect" (termine inglese, di cui purtroppo ignoro la traduzione in italiano, che sta per il modo di parlare del singolo, cioè quel composito di frasi e locuzioni "preferite" da un singolo individuo).




In italiano si dice proprio "idioletto". Comunque parli benissimo l'italiano, sono stupita!


----------

